

A 20-Something Makes a Mint (and Sells It to Intuit)  - andrewpbrett
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/03/business/smallbusiness/03mint.html?pagewanted=all

======
ashishk
_My personal rule is I’m not touching anything I got from the acquisition. I’m
just going to continue to live off of my income._

Wonder what his plans are. Investing? Funding his next startup? Philanthropy?

------
davidmurphy
Wonder how things will work out for him in Intuit's bureaucratic culture --
kinda surprised how much he publicly belittled their bureaucracy (as deserved
as the criticism was).

------
shizcakes
A twinge arrogant, a twinge lucky, but I feel like this kid gets it. I mean,
it's an easy statement to make considering his success, but nonetheless, I
like his style.

------
akc
word on the street is he took on his last round of financing at an extremely
high valuation in order to drive the asking price of Mint up. Sounds like the
investors in the last round got screwed!

------
bumblebird
>> Q. Was Mint profitable at the time of sale?

>> A. We do not comment on revenues.

Odd, surely a simple yes/no isn't giving too much away.

------
pan69
Maybe a stupid question but does anyone know how they hook into your bank
account and credit card details?

~~~
richardburton
Mint.com is built on Yodlee's banking-data platform.

<http://www.yodlee.com/index2.shtml>

You can check out Techcrunch's view on Mint's use of Yodlee's data here:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/18/mint-is-yodlees-
youtube...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/18/mint-is-yodlees-youtube/)

Personally I think that such insane attention to detail on the user-interface
is admirable and he definitely deserves the sale.

~~~
ecaradec
but how does yodlee then ?

------
TrevorBramble
Offshoring internal support? Is that common now? (I haven't worked at a big
company in some years.)

